# Text mit Formatierung in eine Textarea einfügen



## cooperation (30. April 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann man einen Text inkl. Formatierung und Images in eine Textarea laden?
Die standard Funktion von <textarea> unterstützt ja keine HTML Formatierungen.

In diesem Sinne sollte so wie hier bei der Texteingabe der *Fett* Code immer interpretiert werden und in einer Textarea mit fixer Größe angezeigt werden.

Im Grunde gehts mir einfach darum, einen Bereich mit fixer Größe zu definieren, in dem ich Text und Grafiken einfügen kann, der dann automatisch einen Scroll Balken anzeigt.

Wäre sehr dankbar wenn jemand eine php oder auch java Lösung hätte.


----------



## Rena Hermann (2. Mai 2004)

-> Auf Wunsch hier hin verschoben weil versehentlich im falschen Board gelandet ....
Oder doch eher Javascript? Na der Mod hier wird's schon richten. 

Gruß
Rena

[editiert]


----------

